# 4/13/14 Stockton Cycle Show



## P.N.A. (Mar 30, 2014)

A great INDOOR  bicycle/pedal car show and swap with a little something for everyone! As well included indoors is a model car show. Outside there will be a car show and swap. 
$1 RAFFLE!!!! You can win an original Schwinn Tricycle!





3 speed coaster brake, front hand brake w/ parking brake, one owner!


----------



## P.N.A. (Apr 2, 2014)

Any local guys planning on going?


----------



## P.N.A. (Apr 6, 2014)

Week away! Come on out to great show guys. Lots of swappers and things to see


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 8, 2014)

*this sunday 4-13-2014*

jaf/co will be there after the meet around 2:00 pm I will be at my shop
1031 Coolidge ave  Stockton ca 95215  (209) 481-9464

this is a great swap meet and bike show

also a large car show and big car swap meet

see flyer

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/images/imported/2014/03/tate5a7e-1.jpg


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 8, 2014)

I will be there with a lot of parts for sale...


----------



## P.N.A. (Apr 11, 2014)

fat tire trader said:


> I will be there with a lot of parts for sale...




Sweet! Thanks for the support! How many tables are you going to need this time? Haha.


----------



## P.N.A. (Apr 11, 2014)

This weekend ladies and gents! Get those bikes ready and fill them wallets... Lots of stuff to see and do and buy!


----------



## ballooney (Apr 14, 2014)

How was the swap?  Good turn out?  Any pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P.N.A. (Apr 14, 2014)

Great swap and turn out! Thanks to those who showed up. I'll post pics once I collect them from my sis and buddies who posted them on Facebook


----------

